# Lucy's Mouth



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am wondering if Lucy may have bitten the side of her cheek, and that it is a cancor sore. I would keep an eye on it, if you notice it getting bigger, you may want a vet to take a look.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I would take her to the vet for a check up. You never know what it can be!


----------

